# anyone know how to recycle a carseat?



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

The infant seat we bought for dd will "expire" soon so even if we have another baby I'll need a new seat. I hate to just toss it in the trash but I hate to donate it and have someone who doesn't know not to use it as a carseat to get it.

It could still be used as an infant seat around the house but I don't know anyone with a baby that age who would want it. (either babies are too old or they're into baby wearing.







)

Any ideas what I can do with it? Or can you just make me feel better about sticking it in the landfill?


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomToKandE*
The infant seat we bought for dd will "expire" soon so even if we have another baby I'll need a new seat. I hate to just toss it in the trash but I hate to donate it and have someone who doesn't know not to use it as a carseat to get it.

It could still be used as an infant seat around the house but I don't know anyone with a baby that age who would want it. (either babies are too old or they're into baby wearing.







)

Any ideas what I can do with it? Or can you just make me feel better about sticking it in the landfill?









Well I know that when they expire, you are supposed to destroy them. Like with a big hammer or something. I would think that if you did that, the pieces could be recycled maybe? Like the broken plastic could go in the recycle bin, and maybe the cover could be re-used on another carset (if it's in good shape). I really have no idea, but I think that destroying it is a much safer option than re-using it as a baby seat. Someone might accidentally use it as a carseat (like a dad!







)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry, no way I know of. The straps should be cut off and the plastic should be bashed to pieces.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Carseats can't be recycled, sorry.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

I've heard of one recycle program in the US. (Washington state, maybe?) Other than that...

Could you find a way to reuse it? Sometimes, you can donate expired seats to Child Passenger Safety training programs.

When my seats aren't in the car (e.g., when I bring them inside to clean), my kids love to sit in them while watching TV. They also like to play buckling their dolls & stuffed animals into them. Maybe you could use it as a frame to make your own "lawn chair."

Otherwise, regular trash is the way to go. You'll want to remove the cover and all the other parts and dispose of them separately. If you can put some holes in the seat with a saw or sledge hammer, all the better. Basically, you want to make sure that no one dumpster dives it and thinks they can use it. Try to disguise it if at all possible (e.g., put it in a black plastic bag with other things, so you can't tell it's a seat). People have actually taken nasty old seats and used them with bungie cords for "straps!"

I have two seats that expired since April, and I'm not sure what I'll be doing with them yet.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

: I have a couple that need to go as well. So far, it seems that pitching them directly into the compactor at the dump is only option? Good luck fishing those out intact.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! I hadn't even thought about destoying it to prevent dumpster diving.

I hate the idea of putting it in a landfill but I hate the idea of a child using an unsafe seat even more!


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

You could try donating it to a high school with a Home Ec/Family class. In my old high school they have these mechanical "babies" that they use to teach students about baby care and they require that they have a car seat for these "babies". You could call around and see if they'd accept it.
I hate to see them go in the trash too...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalotusyoga*
You could try donating it to a high school with a Home Ec/Family class. In my old high school they have these mechanical "babies" that they use to teach students about baby care and they require that they have a car seat for these "babies". You could call around and see if they'd accept it.
I hate to see them go in the trash too...

That's a good idea, but there can't be too much demand for that. One high school probably uses about 30 seats, and re-uses them each year. Even if they use a few hundred, they still don't need to replace them constantly.


----------



## Mynn (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

On a related note- before you dump the seat in the trash, call ahead to find out if there's a car seat disposal fee. When we got rid of our expired seats, we were charged an extra $15 (?) per seat by our trash company. grrrr....


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Well, we brought two to the dump yesterday. I noticed right before they went into the compactor that one had a recycling triangle on it, but no number. I tried to take the non-recyling parts off, but I couldn't get everything off of it that wasn't recylceable.







So, it had to go into the compactor. The only way you would have been able to do that would have been to smash the seat, which I didn't do, because we are able to put everything directly into the compactor.

So, check your seats everyone and look for the recyling triangle. This was on an Evenflo infant seat that was almost five years old.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote:

Could you find a way to reuse it? Sometimes, you can donate expired seats to Child Passenger Safety training programs.
excellent idea! Call your local police department also to help with the car seat installation. At least my local police assits new parents in installing thier new seats- it might be great for them to practice on!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

you can recycle the metal buckle parts
freecycle the covers
the straps could be re-purposed
physically cut the straps and discard all parts separately - seat, base, cover, straps
the plastic is most likely a higher number, which would only be recyclable at limited facilities - not municipal collection - by putting incorrect plastic in collection bins, you are risking them throwing it all away because many municipal facilities don't like sorting out contaminants.

It is extremely extremely painful for me to throw anything in the garbage, but I can't sleep at night knowing that someone might use an expired seat.

--janis


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Some places that have parenting classes might have a use for it to show how to buckle in the baby. I know the parenting class the Marines offers (Bootcamp Baby) they had one for every other student so they can see us buckle the baby in, adjust the straps, unbuckle etc and give us pointers. Its worth a shot.


----------

